# Excessive hoardingâ¦



## TonyE (Aug 1, 2007)

:baby04:


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

Lmao!!!


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Slacker!

Tis funny what some folks think of as a hoard...


----------



## Steve L. (Feb 23, 2004)

texican said:


> Slacker!
> 
> Tis funny what some folks think of as a hoard...


 Yeah. I've got that many guns in my _car_!


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2011)

I wouldn't try to take any of HIS pizza boxes!


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

Not bad for a starter kit. If he adds this much every week he might catch up to the rest of us. I would suggest he buys some ammo too.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Excessive---- Hoarding---- isn't that an Oxymoron?
Yeah, too many Pizza boxes....but a nice little collection getting started there.

Well, he looks young.....


----------



## Tad (Apr 2, 2003)

Well he has me beat, I am still working on one for every season. I start with the bow, getting a cross bow for Bday present this summer as they are legel here now, have a 30.06 for the northern zone, shotgun and muzzle loader. The pistol permit is in the works and my FIL has a Ruger .44 mag he is giveing me when I get it so it's a start!


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

I probably have more firearms than I need, but I'll never have more than I want.


----------



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

you might be surprised to learn that homeland security has passed regulations about hording, and it seems if any one has more than 3 weeks of near anything its Hording, like food, ammo, water, air? it seems they found a clause in the Forestation act that allows the FED to OWN all water even in the sky before it hits the ground, and they can stop you from catching enough in a barrel to even drink, it is illegal to catch water off your roof, it already belongs to someone else down stream according to the US Government!. best wishes, ray


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

:hysterical: Love it!


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

Guns dont eat anything.


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

When my brother was just out of high school, one of his friends got a really cheapo apartment (one room with a bathroom, and a bare light bulb hanging from the ceiling) and he complained that he had a terrible roach problem. My brother pointed out the source; this kid lived on delivery pizza, and was stacking the boxes in a corner, intending to make a stack to the ceiling. :doh:


----------

